# Time to put on your thinking caps...



## The Master™ (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been out of the gaming arena for a number of years..

But now I have a kick-bottom pc...

3.2Ghz AMD Processor
512Mb RAM
ATI Radeon 9800 128Mb Graphics Card
And more than enough HDD space (200Gb)

I need some good games to play on it... Love RPG's (finished all the Baldurs Gate/Icewind Dale ones and only just getting a chance to play NWN)

So, lay them suggestions on me!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 6, 2005)

Half-life 2? 
 Rome Total War
 Max Payne 2

 You're maybe pushing the specs for Doom 3.


----------



## kstr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nah he would be fine, i have nearly the same machine and doom runs fine.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 6, 2005)

what about morrowind??? i hear that is a good game...


----------



## Neon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would suggest you bump your rig up to 1024 mb of ram.  Nowadays it really takes a full gig of ram to best run these games, and you should be able to get that for around $60-70 depending on weekly sales.  And speaking of games, if you like first person shooters definitely check out Half Life 2 and any of the Battlefield series ..... and maybe check out Everquest 2.


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 7, 2005)

if its RPGs ur into, u might want to try some MMORPGS (massive multiplayer online...) there should be some pretty cool ones coming out this year..


you might want to have a gander at this site:

 mmorpg.com


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 7, 2005)

Rome:Total War, Rome:Total War and Rome:Total War.
And did I mention Half-life 2?


----------



## aftermath (Jan 8, 2005)

i'll swap machines with you  

 mine is 3 years old, with  1.2 gh, 512 ram and a 64 mb geforce and I can run anything i have installed on it so far. just gotta sacirfice graphics for gameplay.

 Try Deus Ex. its a mix of a shooter/rpg. its really good. Gothic is amazing and I hear gothic 2 is much better. Morrowind is great. I love stealing pillows. Age of wonder, homeworld and heros of might and magic III for RTS'. 

 As you can see, I love playing the older games. They are the best.


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 8, 2005)

aftermath said:
			
		

> I love stealing pillows. QUOTE]
> 
> thats a very odd past time


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 8, 2005)

AmonRa said:
			
		

> aftermath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet, I am not totally surprised by this admission... Next he'll admit to stealing the duvet too!!! 

BTW, thanks guys!!!

Cal, are you fixated with that Rome thing???


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 8, 2005)

btw isnt that rome thing an RTS game, i just wondered, bcos i think i've heard of it somewhere b4..


----------



## aftermath (Jan 9, 2005)

Rome: Total War.

 The Total War seires is one of the best I have ever played for RTS. they are large scales battle always with very nice graphics, good stories and great game play.


 And, oh, how I wish I could steal the blankets!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 12, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Cal, are you fixated with that Rome thing???


Who, me? Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Hypes (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto on RTW. That is quite likely one of the best RTS games out there - I've been playing it on LAN every night in three people deathmatch and it's absolutely brilliant fun.

Try it.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2005)

Check out Freedom Force, it's quite a quirky take on RPG's
Morrowind is class - most expansive RPG out there bar none - who needs linear story lines?

Also Diablo is pretty good as is Final Fantasy 7 (if you can ignore the constant...random...battles! )


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd get dungeon siege, and the sequel when it's released, though the amount of custom content you can get from bioware.com gives NWN hundreds of hours of gameplay so you could just play that indefinately. If you've not got it yet, play Planescape:Torment, it's almost as good as the Baldur's Gates, and much better than Icewind Dales. Also Lionheart is in a similar vein, but not quite so good.


----------

